# Holding a prime rib.  A few questions.



## worktogthr (Nov 28, 2015)

Smoking a prime rib in my wsm.  Wasn't thinking and allowed too much time because it is he first one that wasn't bone in and it's on the thinner side.   I'm used to about 5 hours at 225 and this one is probably going to be done in about 3.  If I pull it at 130, is it safe to foil, towel and cooler it?  Since it's still technically in the danger zone?  Also, if it is safe to do this, how long can I hold it for.  It will probably be done around 3 and dinner is supposed to be around 6:30.  Thanks all!

EDIT:  one more questions.  When it reaches desired IT do I foil it immediately or do I risk too much carryover cooking?  It at such a low cooking temp is that not an issue?  Thanks


----------



## brekar (Nov 28, 2015)

I pull mine around 125 because it will be nice and rare . Pull it around 120-ish cover it with foil for about 15-20 minutes, then stick it in the fridge since you are not eating it until later. about a 1/2 hour before dinner pop it into the oven for 15 or so minutes at around 200 degrees to warm it back up without ruining the rare insides to much.

Then slice and enjoy...

Should end up with something looking like this...













080315173548.jpg



__ brekar
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 28, 2015)

Brekar said:


> I pull mine around 125 because it will be nice and rare . Pull it around 120-ish cover it with foil for about 15-20 minutes, then stick it in the fridge since you are not eating it until later. about a 1/2 hour before dinner pop it into the oven for 15 or so minutes at around 200 degrees to warm it back up without ruining the rare insides to much.
> Then slice and enjoy...
> 
> Should end up with something looking like this...
> ...



Thanks for the advice?  It will only take 15 to 20 minutes to heat it back up even as a whole roast?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2015)

With beef you do not need to worry about the 140 temp and the danger zone. That only applies to pork and poultry. 

If you need to keep it for 2-3 hours, double wrap in foil. Wrap in towels or blanket and put in a cooler. It will still nice and warm. I would pull it out of the smoker around 125-130.


----------



## brekar (Nov 28, 2015)

It will depend on how much it cooled off, but it shouldn't take to much longer than that. You'll just have to keep your eyes on the internal temp so you don't over cook it and make it uneatable...


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the help!  Held it in a cooler for about 3 hours and it was a still pretty hot when I pulled it.  Put it in about a 450 oven for about 10 minutes to crisp it up a bit.  Only one piece left which is a good sign that everyone liked it.  Pulled it at 125 knowing I would pop it in the oven and it was pink wall to wall which my family loved.  Only pics I got  were the leftovers:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 29, 2015






Thanks again!!!


----------



## brekar (Nov 29, 2015)

No problem. Glad it worked out for you...


----------

